# "String" in "int" umwandeln, und dann "int" in "float"



## Developer_X (18. Feb 2009)

Hi, also ich habe ein "JTextField" so, und nun, will ich dass der Inhalt des TextFields einem String zugewiesen wird. Es sollen Zahlen sein, und dann dieser String zu einem int gezählt werden soll, also hat einer ne ahnung, ob das nicht viel einfacher geht, ob es so ein "JNumberField" oder sowas gibt, dessen inhalt einem int zugewiesen werden kann?
Danke schon mal im VOraus euer Developer_X


----------



## Mostly_Harmless (18. Feb 2009)

```
int i = 0;
// float f = 0.0;
try{
   i = Integer.parseInt( inhaltTextField );
   // oder: f = Float.parseFloat( inhaltTextField );
} catch ( NumberFormatException ex ) {
  System.out.println( "Ungültiges Zahlenformat!" );
}
```


----------



## GilbertGrape (18. Feb 2009)

```
int value = Integer.ParseInt(textField.getText())
```

Edit: Ok, zu langsam


----------



## Developer_X (18. Feb 2009)

man danke ihr Java-Freaks, ich auch
ja du auch


----------



## Spacerat (19. Feb 2009)

Nur mal kurz angemerkt... Wozu braucht man zuerst Integer und dann Float vom Integer? Der Float wäre doch dann insoweit überflüssig, weil ihm ohnehin jeglicher Nachkommaanteil fehlt.

```
float fv = 0.0f;
int iv = 0;
try {
  fv = Float.parseFloat(textfield.getText().replace(",", "."));
  iv = (int) fv;
} catch(NumberFormatException e) {
  System.err.println("not a number");
}
```
Der Code oben sollte das deutsche und englische Zahlenformat lesen können.


----------



## Vayu (19. Feb 2009)

hat doch keiner was von floats gesagt, Mostly_Harmless wollte ihm nur aufzeigen, dass es nicht nur mit Integers möglich ist


----------



## Spacerat (19. Feb 2009)

Aber den Thementitel hast du gelesen? ja?


----------



## Vayu (19. Feb 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> Aber den Thementitel hast du gelesen? ja?



ich bin einfach zu müde die letzten Tage -.-

sorry


----------



## HoaX (19. Feb 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> Nur mal kurz angemerkt... Wozu braucht man zuerst Integer und dann Float vom Integer? Der Float wäre doch dann insoweit überflüssig, weil ihm ohnehin jeglicher Nachkommaanteil fehlt.
> 
> ```
> float fv = 0.0f;
> ...



Sollte, tut er aber nicht. Lass mal den Briten "1,200.95" eingeben ...

Wenn schon, dann richtig mittels java.text.DecimalFormat


----------

